# Holiday home area advice



## Sammythedog (May 27, 2016)

Hello, I am new to the forum and hope that you can give me some advice.

I am looking to buy a property for us firstly to use as a holds you home and then to have on a more permanent basis a few years down the line.

We have had a look around the east and west and stayed in both areas.

For us to make this work we will need to rent out our holiday home at first.

I have seen a lovely town house in chlorakas, a townhouse in Peyia and an apartment in Kapparis.

Could anyone advise which would be the most popular for rental income as according to my agent all would be great! Ha

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I certainly would not recommend an apartment if you intend to live in it eventually.
Apartments are fine for holidays but not great for full time living especially if neighbouring apartments are let out to holiday makers.

Can't comment on Kapparis specifically but I do not like the East coast at all so I am biased towards the Paphos area. 
As for rental I think probably Peyia is more popular than Chloraka although the exact position would make a difference. For instance if the Peyia property is in upper Peyia it may not be as easy to rent as lower Peyia but upper Peyia is nicer for full time living than lower Peyia.


----------



## Sammythedog (May 27, 2016)

thanks Veronica.

What is the difference between upper and lower Peyia please?

What are the areas in Chloraka that are best or is it the properties?

This is all stuff you can't know unless you live there I think!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lower Peyia has a lot of empty apartment blocks and is also more humid. Upper Peyia has more nice villas and is above the worst of the humidity. 
However lower Peyia is closer to Coral Bay but upper Peyia is only 5 minutes drive from it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sammythedog said:


> thanks Veronica.
> 
> 
> What are the areas in Chloraka that are best or is it the properties?
> ...


I can't really say which areas of Chloraka are best, I am not keen on it at all but it is closer to Paphos and to Tombs of the Kings road.
Really it is all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sammythedog said:


> I have seen a lovely town house in chlorakas, a townhouse in Peyia and an apartment in Kapparis.
> 
> 
> Thank you


It is very unusual for an agent to have properties on both coasts as most agents specialise in their local areas. Which agent are you with?


----------



## Sammythedog (May 27, 2016)

We are with sold on Cyprus


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I live in a LARGE two bed apartment ,master bedroom ensuite. In Chloraka. Magnifcent views of the sea. We love it here and have been in this apartment for nearly three years. Peyia is miles away. We walk to the Papantoniou supermarket. We walk to most places as it is all level where we are. Down the hill 2mins is the main coastal road with a bus to town every 5-10 mins depending on time of day. We have a car in our covered cool parking area.

So it is horses for courses.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chloraka is certainly in a more convenient location than Peyia for easy access to Paphos. It is also less like little England and does have most amenities close by.


----------



## Sammythedog (May 27, 2016)

expatme said:


> I live in a LARGE two bed apartment ,master bedroom ensuite. In Chloraka. Magnifcent views of the sea. We love it here and have been in this apartment for nearly three years. Peyia is miles away. We walk to the Papantoniou supermarket. We walk to most places as it is all level where we are. Down the hill 2mins is the main coastal road with a bus to town every 5-10 mins depending on time of day. We have a car in our covered cool parking area.
> 
> So it is horses for courses.


thanks Expatme. I did think that it was quite a central place to be. We are coming back in a few months and will hopefully rent the townhouse that we really like in Chloraka.

Do you know if it is a popular place for holiday rentals?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Sammythedog said:


> thanks Expatme. I did think that it was quite a central place to be. We are coming back in a few months and will hopefully rent the townhouse that we really like in Chloraka.
> 
> Do you know if it is a popular place for holiday rentals?


Sorry I have no idea. Pehaps if you look up Holiday Rentals and see how many are in the Chloraka area?

We do see see several holiday makers wondering around and in the local restaurants/pubs.


----------



## Sammythedog (May 27, 2016)

Veronica said:


> It is very unusual for an agent to have properties on both coasts as most agents specialise in their local areas. Which agent are you with?


Hi Veronica

You've sent me a private message which I can't reply to, can you send me more details on what you said and what the other persons said please?


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

There are many properties for sale so don't rush. Its a good idea to check out the areas for yourselves, day and night and spend time talking to others living here. We are in Peyia, just close enough to shops, beach, etc. but just far enough away to escape tourism on our doorstep. It is like 'little Britain' but there are advantages to that. It depends what lifestyle you want when you live here. We found this forum very helpful and talking to people already living in the areas was invaluable. Good luck with the search. PM me if you want details of our search and its pitfalls.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sammythedog said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> You've sent me a private message which I can't reply to, can you send me more details on what you said and what the other persons said please?


Hi Sammy, you now have enough posts to be able to answer pms. Although I am surprised that you couldn't answer mine as you should have been able to answer moderators messages.


----------



## Sammythedog (May 27, 2016)

There wasn't a reply button! there is now though.

Thanks this is the sort of help I need, we are planning on coming back in a few months and are going to drive everywhere and walk everywhere to try and get a good feel for everything


----------

